# breeding SWORDtails



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

is it the same for guppies?
(what should I do when they're born?)
(only important stuff to keep them alive)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: breeding fintails*

what are "fintails"?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

oh, sorry 
swordtails :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

same as guppies... 
seperate the babies, put them into a breeding net, or provide tons of hiding spaces in the tank.
I prefer a breeding net, then its easier to feed. Feed them crushed flakes or Hikaris First Bites.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

what is a breeding net?
what does it look like?
pic?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

here
You can buy them at Walmart for $4


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, I saw 1 @ walmart


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

do just the babies go in there?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can put momma in there to have the babies but she will need to be removed so she doesnt eat them once they are born


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

ok thats all


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just wondering are you breeding just swords or are you breeding swords with something else like a platy?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm not going to do it.

the ones i had died


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how did that happen???


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

1 got stuck on the filter,,
,,,the other 1 jumped out.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

OMG!
jumped out?? im so sorry


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Most likely he did not get stuck in the filter. He was probably weak, ill or dead and got pulled into the tube. Any healthy fish (even fry) have the strength to swim away from the liftertubes when healthy.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

well SHE wasn't much of an eater.

that was probably why


----------

